# mk4 power windows, sunroof, and mirror controls wont work - interior lights do.



## Chadillac910 (Mar 3, 2011)

My buddy has a mk4 jetta 1.8t that Ive been trying to diagnose.... The windows and sunroof worked before the car sat for a while and the battery died. Pulled the aftermarket radio and turbo timer to fix a wire that came loose on the timer then replaced the battery. Windows, sunroof, and power mirrors wont work. The doors lock from the inside, the gas and trunk button work, the interior lights and the windows roll down when you use the key fob in the door. Checked for related fuses and relays, but all appear good. The only conclusion I could come up with is a short or bad ground in the wiring. I checked for shorts as far as I could see without ripping the entire car apart. Any ideas other than the wiring that I am overlooking?


----------



## Bx V-dubber (Dec 17, 2010)

if whoever installed the aftermarket radio wired the "k-line" correctly, i would vag-com scan it to see if its not finding the module.:beer:


----------



## 2slogetta (Jan 26, 2005)

Check Fuse 14 I believe. Luxury Fuse.
Also, when checking fuses, be sure you check both sides of the Fuse for "Power"


----------



## Vdub over anything (Aug 13, 2013)

Did you ever find or fix the problem because I have the same problem now


----------

